
How an Amateur Astronomer Became One of History’s Great Solar Observers - prismatic
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/sunspots-japanese-amateur-astronomer-sun-science
======
themodelplumber
Thank you for sharing this. I think there is a yet-unfulfilled thirst for more
structured information regarding the impact that can be made by those doing
amateur science as a hobby. I do some coaching for individuals on the side and
my clients who fit the HN reader profile almost always have "it's too late for
me to become a scientist, isn't it?" really wedged in their belief system. Yet
we have people like Koyama-san and other groups (SARA is one I recently found)
really setting a great example for what amateurs can do.

